# Feuille de calcul NeoOffice



## DeniX (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir

Dans une feuille de calcul une colonne comprend des chiffres négatifs et positifs.
Quelle formule pour additionner toutes les cellules de cette colonne en excluant les chiffres négatifs ?

DeniX


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2006)

Pas sûr qu'on puisse calculer ça en une seule formule. 

Je passerais par une colonne supplémentaire (mettons B) pour avoir les valeurs absolues des cellules de la première colonne (mettons A), *=ABS(A1)* ,
puis le calcul serait alors simple : additionner la somme de la colonne A et la somme de la colonne B, puis réduire de moitié :
les valeurs absolue des négatifs s'annulent avec les nombres négatifs eux-mêmes, les nombres positifs doublent.
soit :
*=SOMME(A1:A27;B1:B27)/2*
(Je mets 27 comme je pourrais mettre 230, hein )

Si la colonne B te gène, tu peux toujours la mettre en Z ou je ne sais où pour la sortir de la zone d'impression (à toi de voir ?), éventuellement la cacher en lui donnant une largeur 0.


----------



## DeniX (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour
Merci pour ta réponse   
J'ai cherché un peu et j'ai trouvé cette solution  *=SOMME.SI(X2:JX50;">0")*
_"Additionne des cellules spécifiées si elle répondent aux critères"_
Ça marche et cette formule me donne le résultat prévu.
Qu'en penses-tu ? Ça me semble plus simple que ta solution

DeniX


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2006)

Impeccable. J'avais vu cette fonction, mais pas trouvé la syntaxe du critère (">0"). En fait j'essayais d'y joindre des variables, et j'oubliais les guillemets. J'étais loin du compte;


----------



## DeniX (23 Février 2006)

bonsoir

Autre question :
j'ai créé un fichier pour gérer des absences de personnel. A chaque absence ou activité correspond un code désignant la cause de l'absence. Ces absences sont comptabilisées avec un cefficient multiplicateur suivant le temps d'absence (jour complet, 1 heure, 1/4 d'heure etc);
Le hic est que pour un meme jour je peux etre amené a utiliser 2 codes et là je ne sais pas comment différencier les 2 codes et que ceux-ci soient comptabilisés suivant leur signification. 
Voici la formule utilisée =NB.SI(O3:IU3;"*P*")**0,25*
rouge le code et vert le coef multiplicateur

DeniX


----------

